# R.I.P Anthony (Anthony Louie)



## jtk517 (May 19, 2012)

I'm sorry for this sad news,a good friend of mine and a friend to many people on this site Anthony passed away may15th in Charleston South Carolina.Anthony was always helpful with fishing info and one of the best tog fisherman i knew,as of now i have not been able to contact his family to find out when the funeral will be.If any one needs to contact me for more info [email protected]


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I can't believe it ~~ he was so young. 

Please if you find out anything else please let us know.


He was at the SPSP SPring Fling a few years ago.

Jason is going to freak when see this.


Rest in Peace Anthony. 


You have some good friends waiting for you. Jake, Clyde and GreenFord.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

WOW...he was young.. (R.I.P Ant)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

WOW...............I'm at a loss for words. This can't be the fishing warrior Anthony.....can it?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> WOW...............I'm at a loss for words. This can't be the fishing warrior Anthony.....can it?


Sorry to say Big Rad this is Jason "Team Warrior" other half.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

No, No, No. I don't believe it. It can't be. Anthony was a tog fishing god. Actually, he was just plain good at any fishing. But, he was such a friendly guy. What a crushing blow to my day. Well, rest in peace Anthony. I will miss you.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I sent an email to Anthony's friend and will port what he has to say about the passing of our dear friend Anthony.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This is devastating news to me. We fished so many times together on my boat and when he mated on the Morning Star. Anthony was a fisherman''s fisherman. Rest in peace my very dear friend.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Wow...really?!?!?! I was just talking about him with Pete(Tunafish) about a month ago. I was recounting some fishing experiences with Anthony....like when he joined me at AI and I caught my PB striper and who can forget the great tog run at Matapeake...lol. 

RIP Anthony


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh my gosh! I can't believe it. He was so young, yet wise beyond his years! I remember the good times we've had, and our long drawn out discussion of a nuclear powered party boat. He will be sorely missed. 

Rest in peace, Anthony.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Oh MY GOD!!! I'm beyond SHOCKED!!!! Can you tell me what happened? If it's confidential, please PM me. I cannot believe it. He is sincerely one of the nicest guy I have met/fished and known. I'm just shaking right now to read this. He is way too young. My condolences and prayers to his family.

I'll always remember him and Jason (FL Fisherman) being the 1st truly "Fishing Warriors" on any fishing boards. May he rest in peace.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

what?!?!?! ant? I'm so sorry to hear about this


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

How Sad! RIP my friend. You still haven't taught me how to catch them togs yet.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow. RIP Anthony.. 

jtk517 dont take this the wrong way, but I hope you are wrong.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh my ... yes he was a Great Young man I will remember our trip to AI and OC ... he showed me how to drum fish there ... he caught 5 to my one but I did have the biggest Tog .... Rest in Peace Ant


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a shock and very sad news indeed. My condolences to Ant's family. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I know he was in construction..we were to meet up next the next time he was in town. Wow...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

As more of these pour in, I guarantee you the most commonly used word to describe him will be "nice." He got along with everybody. He was hysterically funny, always had a smile on his face, and would get as excited as a little kid when he was catching fish.

He spent a lot of time on the road in the last few years, but back in the day he was one of the most prolific posters on here. He and Jason would go on these insane 72-hour trips where he would fish until he couldn't keep his eyes open. Some of the best trips I've ever had were with Anthony. There was the day years ago we both played hooky from work and got into an unbelievable run at Sandy Point during a dreary, rainy March day where we were the only people on the beach. It was so crazy at one point we had to pull all of our rods in, save one, because the fish were hitting so hard that we couldn't handle all the double hook-ups. Then there was the time he joined a bunch of us at Assateague and decided to take Al's kayak out, only to get dumped 50 yards offshore. I just happened to have the video camera going and caught him coming onto shore looking like a drowned rat. There was the time he came down to Virginia Beach when I was fishing Back Bay over Labor Day during a hard northeast blow. We caught fish after fish after fish. In fact, there are three pictures that have hung over my couch for years; one of them is of me on that day, bowed up with a yearling drum, Anthony standing beside me waiting for the fish to come in. I think I'm going to spend a lot of time staring at that picture when I get home tonight.

The last time I saw him was after a fruitless day at Sandy Point. He was going to head to Ocean City to go on a tog fishing trip, but we stopped off at Matapeake to try to net some bait and do a little striper fishing. He showed me pictures of a secret spot he'd discovered in Maryland where he was catching 40-pound stripers from the shore. Around 9 p.m. we gave up and he left for Ocean City. He was preparing to head south for this new job. We said we'd definitely see each other next spring when he came back during the striper run. If not then, we'd meet up in Virginia Beach when the spanish were running. And, failing that, we'd get together for the fall drum run.

I'm so sorry for all his family and friends. There are a lot of people out there who are going to take this hard. jtk517, please PM me funeral details when you get them. I'd like to send flowers on behalf of all of us.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Matt there are tons of memories. We went on a ton of fishing trips. We never lost touch for longer 6 months. He always wanted to know what was going on with the fishing in VB and NC. Jason and Anthony were always welcome at my home.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm about speechless.  
My condolences to Anthony's loved ones.

Greenford too???


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

he was a fishin machine ... we'd take off at 5-6 am hit AI for drum back to OC to tog thru the day back to AI for the evening bite then he'd spend the night fishing off the bridge in OC and catch crabs for more tog bait and back at the hotel at 5 am to start all over


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I am so sorry! he was a good fisherman and a regular on the P&S site RIP Anthony


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Man I hate to hear that. Anthony was from when P&S was at it's finest. Some truely old skool, OG Pierandsurfers. Loved reading his reports.


----------



## runninglocal (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn... I'm not really active here anymore but back in the day when I used to fish with Clyde, Orest, Catman, Jason, TunaFish, HuskyMD and the rest, Anthony was always around (back then I was Rugger or Genghis on this site). Hell, I think that he was the guy who delivered the "Chesapeake Tog" for the gag we played about Tog hitting at Matapeake years ago. Ironically this is the first time I've checked in here in a good long while, only to find this. 

I guess the heavenly supply of fish will be taking a hurting now that Clyde & Anthony are fishing together again. RIP.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

WHAT;really;he died That terrible;I actually told him about this site when I was gettting ready to join.Then he joined.First time I ever saw him I caught a 24"Flounder on a Bloodworm and he also help me out netting the fish.He was a cool guy;sucks I didnt get to know him like Jason did.He's going to breakdown when he hears the news.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

This is so sad. RIP. Thoughts and prayers to Anthony's family.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow, I am speechless. RIP Ant.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Matt, let me know if you need me to chip in on the flowers.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

May God rest his soul and comfort his Family.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

What the ??? My condolences to Anthony's loved ones.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont post much but I met Anthony, Jason and Hat long ago at Matapeake. I saw him fishing at Sandy point with Jason a few times and they were both the nicest people. I actually always saw him with Jason. A class act. He will be missed.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

What a nice guy and great angler. I'm glad I got the chance to fish with him. RIP, Ant. You will truly be missed.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy F'in ****. Spent quite a few times with Ant fishing, remember taking him to AI on his "first" striper limit, figures I got skunked, but he gave me one of his 2. I am speechless..nice don't do Ant justice.

Prayers, and condolences for his family. 

Here's to you Ant...:beer: RIP


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Holy F'in ****. Spent quite a few times with Ant fishing, remember taking him to AI on his "first" striper limit, figures I got skunked, but he gave me one of his 2. I am speechless..nice don't do Ant justice.
> 
> Prayers, and condolences for his family.
> 
> Here's to you Ant...:beer: RIP


Never forget you and Ant came to the first beach bash in your jeep. Sad but good memories!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DuMcYATJ0ec

Flea edited this clip, but around 1:46 Ant had a drum on. For some dumbass reason, I grabbed his line. 

And lost his fish. 

As a true gentleman, he never even said one cross word to me. 

I never got the chance to apologize or to thank him for his kindness.

I know in my heart, he is looking down on me and saying I shouldn't sweat it.

RIP, my friend.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

2004


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DuMcYATJ0ec
> 
> Flea edited this clip, but around 1:46 Ant had a drum on. For some dumbass reason, I grabbed his line.
> 
> ...


He called me a million times wanting directions to where we were fishing. I didn't know he was planning on crashing at your place. Anthony and all my close fishing friends always had a place to rest their heads after a long day of fishing.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't know what to say... This is terrible news.. How? So many questions.. Anthony and I had some of the craziest fishing adventures one could imagine. We grew apart over the last few years when the Army moved me away but I was sure that I would be back on the East Coast again wetting lines with my Team Warrior partner one day soon. As the long days wind down for me here in Afghanistan I will think back on all the good memories and pray that he is in a good place and that his lines be always tight next to Clyde, Jake and my little brother Matt.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jason, stop making me cry please.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

runninglocal said:


> Damn... I'm not really active here anymore but back in the day when I used to fish with Clyde, Orest, Catman, Jason, TunaFish, HuskyMD and the rest, Anthony was always around (back then I was Rugger or Genghis on this site). Hell, I think that he was the guy who delivered the "Chesapeake Tog" for the gag we played about Tog hitting at Matapeake years ago. Ironically this is the first time I've checked in here in a good long while, only to find this.
> 
> I guess the heavenly supply of fish will be taking a hurting now that Clyde & Anthony are fishing together again. RIP.



Hey Bob,

Nice to hear from you. Hope is well considering the thread we are posing on.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

runninglocal said:


> Damn... I'm not really active here anymore but back in the day when I used to fish with Clyde, Orest, Catman, Jason, TunaFish, HuskyMD and the rest, Anthony was always around (back then I was Rugger or Genghis on this site). Hell, I think that he was the guy who delivered the "Chesapeake Tog" for the gag we played about Tog hitting at Matapeake years ago. Ironically this is the first time I've checked in here in a good long while, only to find this.
> 
> I guess the heavenly supply of fish will be taking a hurting now that Clyde & Anthony are fishing together again. RIP.


Yea, he was the supplier of the tog and Hat80 hatched up that plan. As they were taking the pic, just about everybody on the pier were giggling like little kids. 

Fred (Fish-On) and I talked about that recently and that is the highlight of my time here at P&S. Man, those were the days.

Anthony was one of the best fisherman I have ever seen and what I like was his modesty.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Anthony was one of the first people I met from this board. It must have been about 10 years ago on a tog Charter aboard the Grizzly. When I bought my own boat I stopped monitoring this board, but Anthony and I kept in touch and he became a regular crew member onboard my boat. Some of the best catches my boat has made were with Anthony onboard. He was one hell of a tog fisherman...............the only guy I know who could catch tog while drifting for flounder. It would drive me nuts when he would cut off his flounder rig and bait up with green crab while we were drifting. He would drag the crab behind the boat until he felt structure on the bottom then he would freespool until he got a bite. We would be 100 yards from where he dropped the bait when he would finally set the hook and winch in his tog...........crazy.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I am at a loss for words. That's certainly unusual for me. The only thing I can say at this point is that may God rest his soul, may he find eternal happiness (hopefully with a fishing pole in his hand during a big run) and may all of his friends and family be comforted at this time. I certainly enjoyed the interaction with him on the board here, and like all of us, I'll miss him.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

My pics won't show up.................this album has a few shots from some of our past adventures

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=1024


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

I remember his helpful feedback and his willingness to share fishing information. He was very friendly with my kids and gave me his number and asked me to call him when I was in Ocean City so we could fish together. I'm saying a prayer for his family, relatives, and friends right now. 
Proverbs 22:1 A good name is more desirable than great riches; to be esteemed is better than silver or gold. Anthony had a good name. He was esteemed. We'll you Anthony. Thanks for being a model fisherman. 

Jae


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

His family needs to see these wonderful posts. These will add to their pride of him.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Too many memories to count. Great guy! At a loss for words...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

R.I.P. Anthony! May yor lines be tight and the fish biting


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Jr. and I fished the OC Bulkhead with him - yes, nice guy and full of know-how.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Having discussed Ant's passing with a few of us fishin buddies, it made me think about the friends we've lost over the course of the last few years, and our fallen brothers who have given their lives.

I've been blown out of 4 cobia trips in a week and a half, and I wanted to get out of the house. I was checking the marine forecast and under the saved favorite is Ant's recipe for Cantonese style fish. What has become my favorite fish recipe, and pretty much the only way that I cook flounder now. I took a few hours loaded the yak and got me a flounder before the weather moved in. I couldn't wait to get home and do my version of Ant's recipe and have dinner.

Ant's recipe is here
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tyle-Steamed-Fish&highlight=cantonese+steamed

Like any fishermen, we take what we are given and make it our own. I like to deep fry instead of steam, but I got to think of how nice of a guy Ant was while I was fishing, cooking, eating and told the lady friend about him. We live forever in the memories, friendships and even recipes we leave behind. Here's to you Ant.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet Neil, glad it worked out for you. Hung with Rookie and Flea today, good to remember the good times!!


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

R.I.P To a fellow fishermen Anthony!!! Tight lines always Anthony you will be missed!!!! My prayers to Anthonys family and friends!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Came across this earlier*

Obituary Notice


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn, I don't think I met him, but this is sure sad to hear about. RIP, Anthony.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

This is sad,sad news.Its somthing how preasous(sp) life is;who knows how much time we have on this earth.Im sure he enjoyed his life well.May god bless you Anthony.Rip.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. This is hard to believe. I only fished with him a couple of times before he started traveling for work. This is so sad. Great guy!


----------



## jtk517 (May 19, 2012)

still waiting to find out what his parents are gonna do about a memorial service.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jamie, here are the pics from your album. I love these pics.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Jamie, here are the pics from your album. I love these pics.
> View attachment 7647
> View attachment 7648


Thanks for posting Trevor. I think we need to do a memorial trip on my boat.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

sorry to hear this. i only met him once but definately enjoyed reading about him and fl_fisherman's adventures. he will be missed,


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Thanks for posting Trevor. I think we need to do a memorial trip on my boat.


 That is a fantastic idea. I just had a 4 hour sinus surgery today and I have to wait a few weeks, but mid to late June I could do it. You can always go without me if that's how it works out. I've been on your boat a few times and fished with Ant quite a few times, but never fished with Ant on your boat.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn and blast. An absolute fishing machine. 
Catch 'em up Ant.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW!!! He will be missed. I still remember the last conversation we had about hooking up when he got a break from the construction work. So sad.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

R.I.P Anthony.....I never got to meet him, but after reading what you all said about him I see he was a great guy!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

SF gave me a call about a week ago to let me know about this sad news. This is the first time I have had to sit down and reflect on this loss. Back in the day Anthony (AJ) was able to fill my shoes and occupy Jason while I was in Korea and when I came back he was a welcome member of the team. I remember some crazy trips with him the best being a few years ago when we had a mild winter and we fished AI in VA on Jan 15th, that day the 4 of us caught 7 keepers between us, all over 35. I got skunked that day but AJ made sure I went home with a full cooler. Farewell my Friend, this season is to your memory.


Team Warrior


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Much props to all the folks who stopped by this thread and left kind words to this man's memory. 

I never met Mr. Louie, but your obvious sincerity and heartfelt reverence towards your friend further reminds me what i already know, 
*some of the best damn people on this earth are Anglers!*

This is more than an internet board it's truly a *community*


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

R.I.P Anthony.....My prayers go out to his family. Anthony was one of the finest fisherman on Pier and Surf...He was a great friend....He will be missed.

Tight Lines...


----------



## whitechin (May 17, 2012)

Thought you guys might like to see this. Taken on my boat back in 2007. Just one of a 2 man limit of nice hardheads from Tangier Sound:


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

rest in peace, buddy.
Sorry we did not get to fish more....


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, quite a shock. I remember reading a bunch of his posts about togs, and was thoroughly impressed with some of the massive togzillas that he caught. My condolences to his family, friends, and those of you who knew him better than I.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, I don't believe I ever bumped into him fishing, but I certainly enjoyed reading his posts ... sounded like a real character. My prayers go out to family and friends.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I couldn't belive what I just read about AJ, it just couldn't be, to young to go.
I'll say a prayer for our fallen brother and one hell of a fisherman.
Hat, had always told me about AJ, FLF and himself doing all nighters at AI, when they got together there was no sleeping on the catching department but from time to time if one of the three would try and close their eyes someone in the group would take a picture of them and it would be posted on this site with out them knowing, till someone would tell him about it.
Hat and AJ are together again and filling their coolers. TIGHT LINES BUDDIES...HOOK EM. TRIGGER


----------

